# Help gendering a nerite snail?



## Zephyrski (Nov 24, 2021)

Hi all. I'm hoping someone will be able to identify the gender of my nerite. I've been doing some research and saw that males have folds near their right eye, but I really don't know what I'm looking for unless it's obvious.


----------

